# Cobalts or Brazillian Yellow Heads?



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the difference between Cobalts and Brazillian Yellow Head Tincs. I mean, aside from the different countries from which they come, is there any major difference between them? I bought my first frogs in October from Ed's Fly Meat at the Midwest Frog Fest. They told me they were Cobalts. However, they have a lot more yellow on their heads than most cobalts I've seen. I am still new to the hobby, though, so I could be very wrong. What do you guys think?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

BYH are smaller in size than Suriname Cobalts. Also their is more patterning on BYH flanks, and alot of BYH have white feet or toes


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

BYH are cobalts........ I belive Ed's Fly Meat only have Surinam cobalts, I could be wrong......?

-Mike-


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

maybe your getting confused because BYH are also called Brazil Cobalts...but they are not the same as Suriname Cobalts, their are also Dwarf cobalts, and this could get really confusing, and turn into a much longer thread than is needed...main point is...cobalts and BYH are not the same.

I'm not positive but, I thought that when frogs are labled Cobalt, they are the same as Suriname Cobalt...BYH are the only cobalt Ive ever owned, so I dont have too much knowledge on the cobalt morph


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The frogs in the photo are Suriname Cobalts (some might call them "high yellow", though the cobalt refers to the legs). If Ed was selling BYHs, they would have been proud to have them and would have labeled them as such. As adults, Suriname Cobalts are much larger than BYHs. Either way, you have some sweet frogs!

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. Yeah, I realized my mistake. I was told they were *Surinam* cobalts. I'll just assume they are Surinam Cobalts from what you guys are saying until proven otherwise haha. I trust Ed's to tell me what they really are, but I saw some BYH that looked like my guys, so I got curious. Again, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

the two variations of the Surinam Cobalts yours happen to be the second. I have a wild caught pair that produce both.


----------

